# White fuzz on substrate - new aquarium



## German (Apr 14, 2015)

I recently set up a 29 gallon aquarium with eco-complete substrate. I've planted some pearl weed, wisteria, and elodea. I'm waiting to put fish in until everything stabilizes, the plants are established, and chemicals are good. For some reason the elodea didn't make it and melted away over the course of a week or so. I've cleaned out most of the elodea waste, but some is still left on the substrate. 

Just yesterday, I noticed a small patch of white fuzz growing on top of the substrate. I wouldn't have even taken note of it, but it's doubled in just a day (It's about the size of a dime now). Since there are no fish in this tank yet, it can't be from overfeeding. Could it be from the decomposing elodea? I don't see any where it's growing, so that wasn't my first thought. Regardless, should I be concerned? Emptying the tank, sterilizing everything, and starting over is not really an option. 

Thoughts? Opinion? Advice?


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

The white fuzzy happens mostly in a new tank setup and will go away in a week or two when the tank got stable and cycle. No need to worry, just keep up with your cycle process.
As for the plants that melted, in my experience, some plants do better in an established tank than others.


----------



## German (Apr 14, 2015)

That's what I was hoping. Thanks!


----------

